# Center carb throttle body



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

The center carb throttle body binds the throttle shaft when tightened onto intake causing the throttle to stick. When I loosen the nuts connecting throttle body to intake the throttle shaft moves freely as it should but it seems the nuts aren't tight enough. Any thoughts?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hotsticker1 said:


> The center carb throttle body binds the throttle shaft when tightened onto intake causing the throttle to stick. When I loosen the nuts connecting throttle body to intake the throttle shaft moves freely as it should but it seems the nuts aren't tight enough. Any thoughts?


Are the blades hitting the base of the carb? What is actually binding ? If you take the airhorn off, you should be able to see what is happening.

I can't think why tightening the carb to the intake would create a problem unless the intake holes are not aligned properly with the carb blades.


----------

